# -2  -3  ?

## katarina1

,          .        5000 3. 
      ,  -2   3    25   , -.    10  ,   .
25  2007 -   30003.
25  2007  -   2000 3 
546,6 -   .
 21.01.2008     -2  -3.
     ,  .
 22  2008   ,      ,      2008 ?
 ,     ,     (  )    .    .  ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

,         ,    ,   .     ,    ,       ,    ,   .

----------


## katarina1

,          ,      2008   21  (    ?) .    (    )..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## katarina1

.    ?

www.rosbuh.ru/send_article.asp?rba_id=226  :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E4%E0%F2%E0%2A
  . 
     ,      .

----------


## Svetishe

,      ?     ,  .

----------

> ,  .


  :7:  

 ,  ,        ,    -     .

----------


## katarina1

,

----------

*katarina1@inbox.ru*,  ..   ,      . 
  ,      20

----------


## Svetishe

-  .       -.

----------


## katarina1

,        25   -2  -3  -    ,(       25 ) + 10      ,          ,     -           (    :      )   . (.   . 
          -  .

----------


## Svetishe

,        ,               -     -      "  ".   ,        .
      ,   ,    ?        ,  ,  ,        . 
         .

----------


## katarina1

,            2008   ,       2007     ..     ..  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## katarina1

,         ,      ,   ..  :yes:

----------

*katarina1*,

----------


## 7777

> ,


     2008 -

----------


## katarina1

> 2008 -


                  2008 .

----------


## katarina1



----------

